# Sourwood - Exciting



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

Awseome!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

What is your elevation? At lower elevations, for reasons I don't understand, sourwood produces very little nectar. Here, at about 700ft, nada. Plenty of sourwood trees. Lots of blooms. No noticeable honey.


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

About 1200 feet. Now, you're killing my buzz a bit there! 

Last year around July I noticed all the trees locally. I hope there is a good flow from these trees because I saw 20 or 30 of them in my neighborhood... I've been like a kid waiting on Christmas ever since.

There's a lot of a wild native sumac here as well, and I do know the bees will hit that pretty hard. Not sure I'm willing to settle for sumac when my heart is set on sourwood! Ha!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

AvatarDad said:


> About 1200 feet. Now, you're killing my buzz a bit there!


Yeah...I wasn't trying to rain on your parade but figured that if you didn't get a sourwood crop, at least you wouldn't blame yourself. 
1200ft? You may be right on the edge.
Good luck.


----------



## hillbeekeeper (Mar 11, 2013)

Might be your soil chemistry. I'm at about 600' and get a sourwood flow.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

hillbeekeeper said:


> Might be your soil chemistry. I'm at about 600' and get a sourwood flow.


Have you ever noticed that the serious sourwood honey producers are in the mountains? 
Sourwood trees produce nectar at our elevation....just not in significant amounts. Are you sure that you are getting a flow...and not a dribble from your sourwoods?


----------

